# Do rats give birth to all pups at once?



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

My girls are 11 weeks, I have had them 1 week. They were houses with litter mates before I got them.

No sign either was pregnant. Today I found 2 stillborn babies.
Do they give birth all at once? Are there going to be more babies?


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

"A normal rat labor should only take an hour or two. If your rat has not delivered after *3-4 hours* of *contractions* or has given birth to a pup or two, but has not birthed another and she is actively having *contractions*, it is time to call your vet."
Quote from this article:





Labor Emergencies – Rat Guide







ratguide.com


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

Rats can become able to be pregnant at 4-6 weeks, so if they were housed with brothers until they were 10 weeks old, then that's most likely how that happened. I recommend posting in the "Rat Health" sub-forum and asking if there are foods high in certain types of vitamins or protein that you should feed the girls.


----------

